# so you want to be a millionaire?



## rusty gmc (Nov 2, 2003)

heres a good subject to chew on, i have been looking to upgrade my insurance policies on my truck and my business and have learned quite a bit.like most of you,i plow res, and comm. and did'nt know how much or what kind of insurance i should have,so i did some digging. first off, the insurance co. with the lizard will not insure plow trucks,and most companies will not mix plow trucks and general liability ins. together,they must be separate.the good news is that the most "progressive" company in the market will insure plow trucks up to 1 million bucks in liability protection for about $450.00 bucks for 6 months. i'm thinking about having the wife back over me just so i can retire early!!! just kidding! we all know she would do it for nothing!!!.......so any how ,does anyone out there know of an insurance company that would combine property management,caretaking,landscaping,and snowplowing on the same policy?????......love this site,thanks for looking!!!...ps chucks page on plow maintainance sure saved me some b.s. next storm, my pivot pin and trip pins were the size of toothpicks!!! thanks for the tips!!


----------



## J.P. Riker (Oct 8, 2003)

*Progressive*

Please tell me who the plow only company is, I am looking for insurance for the plow end, since I have GL for my full time biz.

You can email me at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Tim Enix (Oct 26, 2002)

I have American Family Ins and they cover everything in my business from lawn care to plowing, they also cover all my trucks I have two policies one for trucks the other for Liab.


----------



## BWinkel (Oct 23, 2003)

Rusty GMC,
Try Maine Mutual. (Not to be confused with Maine Employer's Mutual Insurance Company - aka Worker's Comp Monopoly of Maine). I added snowplowing to my GL policy for general contracting. I also use them for my business auto.


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

Just wanted to put my $0.02 worth. i have a company called Northland Insurance Company. i have 2,000,000 gen aggregate and 1,000,000 personal/occurance. im paying 838.75 total per year. i find it to be worth it. i only use this insurance company for winter business though

Dont know how things are around everyone else, but round here you have to have 2,000,000 to even step foot into goverment/ municipality work


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have Cincinnati Insurance ....they cover my Rental Properties, my Lawn Maintenance, and my plowing for $560 per year. That is one GL policy covering 2 different LLC's.....

I was very shocked with the price...but they also have all my homeowners policies, auto, life.... etc......

I also have a $50 add on to my regular auto ins. policy during the plowing season since my plow truck is also my daily driver.....


Derek


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I have commercial ins. on my truck. My insurance co. wouldn't insure it unless I put commercial on it.


----------

